# Red Ti Upgrade?



## dahowe (Aug 12, 2007)

Have they covered this with red or is there room for gram counters to repace bolts etc with Ti bits...


----------



## Drummond (Sep 4, 2007)

Yep, there is plenty of bolts to tune, for example the front mech has two steel grub srcew adjusters, these can be replaced with hex head ti (tapered variety m2 about 25mm long), rear mech adjustment srews can be replaced with ali and also the jockey wheel screws, shifters have potential to be tuned further by replacing the steel band with a btp carbon and ali bolt set. must be at least 15-20 grams


----------

